# Terracotta Pots bad for a tank?



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

"Terracotta Pots
- Don't use new terracotta - lime is added during manufacture and it will affect the water chemistry. 
- Old weathered terracotta is entirely safe after a quick rinse. 
- They make excellent caves for breeding dwarf cichlids. 
- Oddly, they look surprisingly natural"

i found this listed in an article I was reading. Does anyone have any info on the pots affecting chemistry? I'm asking because my water is still at ph of 6.0, kh of about 0 and gh over 300. The only things affecting the water would be the terracotta pots, drift wood which I took out tonight or the Flourite. I did a 30% water change last night and overnight my water dropped from 6.8 to 6.0ph, kh of 100 to 0 and gh of 120 to 300. Granted everything will be out of the tank soon and all new decor will be in it but I'd like to get to the bottom of my water issues!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, I have to disagree. Lime may be added to the product in the maunfacturing process, but lime makes the water more alkaline, raises the pH. And who likes water with a high pH?............did I hear someone say African Cichlids? South Americans and SA Dwarfs may not take a liking to the higher pH. But, it shouldn't raise more than .1 or .2.

As for using used pots, I would be afraid that some of the ferts and pesticides used in the pot's previous life holding flowers, that some of the stuff may harm, or kill, my fish.

I use clay, terra cotta, flower pots in some of my tanks. The Juliis, Buffalo heads, telmatachromis, and other smaller shell and cave breeders love them. I have even gone as far as to apply a gravel that matches the substrate to make the "cave" look more natural.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

If in doubt, soak them and see if they change the water chemistry. I would bet there are different companies that do things a little different than others and you might see different results from many of them.


----------

